# The moment has cometh - my first ED! diary with some photos.



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Grats on your new toy, man! Wooo!

I'm down to minutes before i fly out...


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

dandanio said:


> 5. 4 Points by Sheraton - lobby. Hard to find, but very nice inside. Within a short walk to the Welt. Awesome connection with the Airport - one U then one S Bahn! Free Internet kiosk. Kash is well remembered here with his convertible!


:bigpimp: Glad to see I left an impression!! Awesome pics! Congrats!! It is so exciting to be there!!

enjoy!! Kash


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

stlmco said:


> Glad to hear that the Shearton is nice inside. I was wondering why I did not see anyone mention this hotel when talking about options for Munich. Based on its location it seemed to be a logical choice (also great price). I've got a reservation there in 30 days (yea hah). Hard to find? Was it just jet lag, or do you have a tip on how to find it?


I stayed there and think it's perfect for doing ED!!

from my trip report: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=348240&highlight=

_still loading pics, will post the hotel pics after dinner. basically, unless youre expecting 5 star level or going to stay in the hotel nonstop for several days and never leave, you will be very happy with the four pointes sheraton.

pluses:
- its 1 block from Welt, 1/2 block from subway
- staff are VERY friendly, helpful , courteous. they´ve made dinner reservations, suggestions for grocery stores, shopping. they gave me cash against my credit card cuz i forgot my debit card. they give a map every time i ask where something is. always say hello when i pass by. etc, etc, etc. 
- rooms are newer and have free internet
- free desktop with net access in lobby which others seem to rarely use.
- free parking, semi-covered (its covered above, but not walled in, so still exposed to cold air
- grocery store, bakeries, etc are right next to hotel

minuses
- if you plan on doing everything in downtown munich and not driving, then downtown is 15 min away by subway
- somewhat limited menu at restaurant -- maybe 8-10 dinner items plus salad, apps? i had a cheesburger, so I was fine, and I wasnt looking for 5 star dining as my jet lag was kicking in big time. tonight i,m a bit more awake, so i´ll try olympia tower restaurant (and the hotel staff made reservations for me)._


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-

Well done - enjoy your special experience!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Checkin in from the Welt again! Multimedia tour in a few minutes, them pick up! I ALREADY SAW IT!!!!! More handsome in person!  Awesome! Will post pics within 12 hours! Cheers!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Can you please let me know if there was WiFi during your flight last time I flew Lufthansa I had WiFi and was able to make real time updates form the plane..


Wow, now free (or even paid) wifi on the plane would be a great deal!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Guys!

I have my baby with me! I will throw only two pics, rest I will upload later with my own laptop. Enjoy those two!

I will answer also all the questions in this thread...

The pics are self explanatory, I will write more later... I am off to Poland, 1100 kms in front of us!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Congrats on taking delivery. Now don't forget to change mein auto! :thumbup:


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

dandanio said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have my baby with me! I will throw only two pics, rest I will upload later with my own laptop. Enjoy those two!
> 
> ...


D, 
Congrats on your new baby. Thanks for the updates. I hope the wait in the lounge wasn't killing you. I waited for about an hour and every minute I wanted to look outside the third floor balcony to see if my car was down on the second floor. Nice car and enjoy your ride wherever you go. It's an awesome driving experience!!! thanks for the pics.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Dandanio:

Not to be a stickler on your Olde English usage, but it should either be "..moment hath come" (past perfect tense) or "..moment cometh.." (future simple tense). "Has cometh" is kinda like saying "..has coming".

Enjoying the pics and trip report. Keepeth it coming!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> Looks fantastic! Congrats on taking delivery. Now don't forget to change mein auto! :thumbup:


+1! Congratulation!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats man! I cant believe zou drank all the bier! All that thez have here now is near bier.

=)

Your car looks awesome!


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats!! Excellent color choice!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, still on a crappy connection - but after driving for almost 700 miles straight from Munich to north-east Poland, I have to admit that:
- roads in Germany are excellent, Autobahns are even better. It is the road construction that is the nightmare... A9 and A4 specifically...
- even if you drive at the electronic speed limit of your car, there always is a Honda Civic with an unlocked limiter that will cruise past you in the left lane...
- it takes about 4.5 hours to get to Frankfurt/Oder from Munich. 
- BMW is most likely a brand for life.
- it is never too early to plan your next ED - like the second day of your fist ED trip is just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Edhermosa said:


> Congrats!! Excellent color choice!


Thanks! I was a hesitant after I ordered it but among Crimson Red, Beige interior and a Shadowline trim it all looks super slick. I am loving it every moment.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you guys notice that there is an incredibly awful lot of flying insects in Germany? After driving for about 3 hours (between fill-ups) I just couldn't see anything through the front windshield. At every fill-up I had to scrape my windshield... Terrible!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

boothguy said:


> Dandanio:
> 
> Not to be a stickler on your Olde English usage, but it should either be "..moment hath come" (past perfect tense) or "..moment cometh.." (future simple tense). "Has cometh" is kinda like saying "..has coming".
> 
> Enjoying the pics and trip report. Keepeth it coming!


Hey boothguy, howsabout some help translating Beowulf, and then we can move up to some Middle English, maybe The Canterbury Tales?

dandanio- where're the pics? I'm beginning to suspect this whole trip was faked, like our moon landings.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

dandanio said:


> Did you guys notice that there is an incredibly awful lot of flying insects in Germany? After driving for about 3 hours (between fill-ups) I just couldn't see anything through the front windshield. At every fill-up I had to scrape my windshield... Terrible!


:rofl: Come to Florida and cross on Alligator Alley!

Congratulations on your new car... Loved the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey DSX:

Fun suggestion. But for me, Beowulf is kinda like Irish beer: a little too thick to really enjoy. The Canterbury Tales are a teensy bit more accessible, but you still really need the footnotes. The fun thing about language is that it's a lot like our ancestors - and travel, now I think about it. Both can teach us a lot about where we came from and how we got here, and expand our horizons in the process. Which is why I frequently cringe at the mangling the language gets on-line generally, with no one seemingly caring. Pretty soon we'll all be communicating like we're texting, and we'll all be poorer for it.

Now, dandanio...about those moon landing pics: overdue, so we're starting to wonder.


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

dandanio said:


> Did you guys notice that there is an incredibly awful lot of flying insects in Germany? After driving for about 3 hours (between fill-ups) I just couldn't see anything through the front windshield. At every fill-up I had to scrape my windshield... Terrible!


yeah, throw in the high speeds of the autobahn and i soon gave up on trying to keep my windshield clean. Awesome pics, looks like you're having a blast!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

My '06 E90 325i w/sport pkg. had no issues going past 130MPH:thumbup:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Day of disappointments:
Stelvio pass closed... took Passo di Foscagno instead, but when arrived at the border with .ch it turned out that the border... is closed... since it is open from 8 till 8. Bummer. Backtracked to Livigno and I am here, in a nice 4 star hotel for a fraction of the price (off-season, ski resort) on an Internet. 

As to the speed limiter: if anything, the speed should be limited to 210km/h as the tires are rated... (All season Bridge) Anything above that is asking for trouble...

Another thing: 3d Map View in HD in the Alps is just plain gorgeous! But the map is just plain outdated - no highways in Hungary and Slovenia, that I took - M7 to M70 to Ljubljana - Budapest - Balaton - Maribor - Ljubljana... And those have been open for more than 1 year... I have so much stuff to tell you guys that I do not know where to start. Anyway, later, it is getting late...


----------

